# Filing Question



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

May have screwed up with filing my daughters tax forms.Sent them out from here(Netherlands) registered for each daughter.

Just noticed today when I was looking at the receipts that when they did them a the PO they changed the 7 to a 1.I know I put the right zip on the envelope(unless I'm having a senior moment) and figured the girl mistook my 7 for a 1.

Should I send in a second set of forms to the IRS or just leave it.I sent the last 6 years in each envelope as they had never done them.

My major concern is I already sent in their fbars and don't want the IRS to say they never filed.

Any opinions would be welcome

TIA

Bernie


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you've got a registered receipt for the mailing, I'd just hang tight until you hear something from the IRS. File next year's returns and if they have a problem, they'll be in touch. You can use your receipt as evidence that you attempted to file.

Unless there are taxes due, they'll most likely let it slide.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

I'll do that as I don't think the address on the envelope is wrong just that she read 1 instaed of 7.Nothing owed so.
Thanks

Bernie





Bevdeforges said:


> If you've got a registered receipt for the mailing, I'd just hang tight until you hear something from the IRS. File next year's returns and if they have a problem, they'll be in touch. You can use your receipt as evidence that you attempted to file.
> 
> Unless there are taxes due, they'll most likely let it slide.
> Cheers,
> Bev


----------

